# Interesting quick read



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

A buddy of mine wrote a short blog where he now works. The building he talks about is quite a beauty. I've done repointing on it and also a couple years ago I did a large granite handicap access ramp.

http://centerbrook.com/blog/2011/10/extreme-vernacular-brickwork/


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Very good article and nice building. I would disagree with this, though:

*You would be hard pressed to find someone in 2011 capable of executing these arches – or the curved, decorative medallions with the inset basket-weave field encircled by a raised brick band. 
*


Interesting choice of jack arches for the bowed arches.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Very cool, i liked this:

The bricklayer was flying solo, one brick at a time; unlike a carpenter or metal artisan, he couldn’t plane or sand or hammer the imperfections into proper alignment after the fact. Each brick was like a single-elimination playoff game: one and done. Where it was set, in time and space, is where it stayed.

He has a way with words!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

simply beautiful, yet painstakingly complex :thumbup1: 

Sorta like sticking a tapered, arched, port hole picture window in a lighthouse :blink: :laughing:


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

Thank you for the article and the pictures of a great building. She is a beauty!!

Very nice article, but the passage that caught my eye was;

_" and the flexible and waterproofing properties of lime-putty mortar, is responsible for the astonishing fact that the walls of the Deep River Town Hall have no cracks, gaps, or any other discernable flaws after 118 years. It was built for the ages."

_Agreed, but also possibly owing to the fact that you had done _some_ repointing there._
: )

_I'm glad that you were there to do the work, all too often these structures are repaired w/ mismatched bricks, out of the bag mason's mix or worse yet, straight portland, or from the less _skilled_; tar, caulk, steel wool and the ever popular Durhams rock hard putty. : )

I've never worked on one anywhere near as nice. I always appreciate that owners care enough to preserve what they have, and find suitable people and repairs for these national treasures. 

I'm sure when you were done working no one could tell that the building had been repaired; ....and that's the way it should be.

willy


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Let me quickly explain the pointing I did. Back in 09-10 when I built the handicap entrance part of the project was to move the gutter Downspouts. When they went to pull it down they discovered that a 10' section had been missing for about 50 years. There was ivy covering it so it went unnoticed.
Rain water had been concentrated in one area for a long time.. That is the only area I repointed. About 200 sq.ft.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice building. Those arches would be challenging but dollars to doughnuts we have a few masons who could pull it off on our little forum.


May favorite part of the article was this.

_"All of the photos are Patrick’s, except for the historical and aerial shots."_


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

superseal said:


> Sorta like sticking a tapered, arched, port hole picture window in a lighthouse :blink: :laughing:


It's always about the lighthouse.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Extremely well written article and gorgeous work.

I am sure I could probably repeat it though it would take me forever. I think preparations and calculations would take most amount of time in building archs like that especially if they are load-bearing.


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

CJ, thank you for the clarification. I've worked on a few of these older structures. I'm in Iowa (think Chicago weather, more or less) and so I think the weather we have is similar. I'm often struck by how much the mortar can deteriorate, not only on the outside of walls but all through the walls.
I'm assuming that this is the old soft red brick, but from the photos I cannot know for sure what was used for brick or mortar.

In any case, I've seen a few that have not fared quite as well. I think that the roof overhang may have contributed to the durability of the bricks and mortar. It gets back to good design and as mentioned, the workmanship is spectacular.

Thanks again,

willy


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

TheItalian204 said:


> I am sure I could probably repeat it though it would take me forever. I think preparations and calculations would take most amount of time in building archs like that especially if they are load-bearing.


I'm sure you could. There's no reason why a good modern mason can't do work that was done in the past, as long as you know the geometry involved. 
Have a read through these pages. Soft rubbing bricks cut with a wire bladed bow saw work best.


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

Great article and photos Carl.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

I recognize it and have been by that structure a few times, but unfortunately I never took time to look at it. - What a missed opportunity!

That will be on my list next time I get back.

Dick


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

stuart45 said:


> I'm sure you could. There's no reason why a good modern mason can't do work that was done in the past, as long as you know the geometry involved.
> Have a read through these pages. Soft rubbing bricks cut with a wire bladed bow saw work best.
> View attachment 57449
> 
> ...


Cool book. To be honest, I couldnt build that and make money, so shrug, there is no reason for me to entertain the idea of building it.

A guy told me once, someday your going to want to build things just for the glory of it...lmao, yeah someday.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

JBM said:


> Cool book. To be honest, I couldnt build that and make money, so shrug, there is no reason for me to entertain the idea of building it.
> 
> A guy told me once, someday your going to want to build things just for the glory of it...lmao, yeah someday.



Hell, I do that every day!!! That's why I have no money. :clap:


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes it's the economics that have changed, not our skills. I'd bet if someone wanted us to do that building today we'd go out there and figure out the way to go about it. (with the help of Stuarts book )
Dave


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

I think CT like a lot of the Northeast really got the best of masonry talent from overseas by default. There really are some magnificent structures,walls and paving that you just dont have anywere else in the country. This is especially true of port citys like Boston and New York. Not to mention the fact that at one time CT was 80% pasture land and there are miles of stonewalls in the woods now.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I wanna attempt building jointed(Double)(or half-eccliptical) load-bearing gothic arch.
(for double windows).

I just dont have any customers who would request that :laughing:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

dbrons said:


> Yes it's the economics that have changed, not our skills. I'd bet if someone wanted us to do that building today we'd go out there and figure out the way to go about it. (with the help of Stuarts book )
> Dave


Exactly right. Also along with the cost is the time it takes to do this kind of work as opposed to faster modern techniques.

I`m sure a lot of masons would love a chance to create a building that is also a work of art.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Not all of the Victorian bricklayers had great pride in their work. The fronts were usually good quality brickwork. Even the cheaper small working class row houses often had gauged brick jack arches, but the brickwork at the back could be quite rough. The internal walls were even worse, as can be seen when the plaster is ripped off, and the party walls not tied in to the facework causing the external walls to bow out in time. 
The arch bricks were cut by specialists in sheds, methods normally kept secret from other workers. The best bricklayers would work on the fronts, leaving the rougher ones to do the rest.
Although a gauged brick arch costs big money to build nowadays, you often see them painted over on some of the old houses, which goes to show that it's often only the masons who really appreciate that kind of detail.
I asked my wife and a couple of her friends from the Womens Institute what they thought about the arch and window and their only comment was that it needed painting and a decent pair of curtains fitted.
Shows that most people can't see the beauty of the work.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

stuart45 said:


> Shows that most people can't see the beauty of the work.


I agree with you.

But it has to do with untrained eye. What to us,masons,is beautiful and complex to some people might be just whatever,because they dont know what they are looking at.

Several weeks ago,I did stone on some house,in the end HO comes out to say OMG I LOVE IT...I said: looks like crap.

she said: what you talking about?

I had to nevermind whole conversation,but you get wht i mean.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

TheItalian204 said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> But it has to do with untrained eye. What to us,masons,is beautiful and complex to some people might be just whatever,because they dont know what they are looking at.
> 
> ...


Dude, even if you think that, never, never let the homeowner know... :no:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I just worked on a chimney top, you know the used bricks people toss aside? Well this whole chimney was built with bricks like that, and the guy thought it was great. I had to match the cap, omg, kill me if I ever do that again hahah.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*arches in curved walls*

STUART45 The pages you posted looked like they came from the books by Fred T. Hodgson. Is that correct? If not and one is interested in reading up on the info.regarding this topic Hodgson wrote much in his books. I feel the Cyclopedia of BRICKLAYING,STONEMASONRY,CONCRETE,STUCCOS,PLASTERS edition 1913 pay attention to chapters pertaining to arches,gauged brickwork,niches,& oriels. There is a wealth of info in them. For a much shorter read 1907 edition of PRACTICAL BRICKLAYING (SELF TAUGHT) conveys much on topic. As far as this work being beyond the skill level today, it still gets done. The hq. for Long & Foster in Chantilly Va.was named project of year by MASONRY MAGIZINE 2009 with a variation of this theme.(bulls eye windows in curved wall) If my memory serves me correctly it was executed in flemish bond, not unlike the capitol in Williamsburg Va.with smoke gray glazed headers.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

TheItalian204 said:


> Several weeks ago,I did stone on some house,in the end HO comes out to say OMG I LOVE IT...I said: looks like crap.


Usually the other way round with me.
'I say it looks great, I love it,' the foreman says 'looks like crap'

fjn,
The author is F.Walker, written many years later. He must have nicked the pics from Fred, typical Limey.
I did google Fred's work and he has written a lot of different books on a variety of the trades. 
You are right that there is still gauged work being done. Here's a more modern one being done.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Stu,do you ever take those string lines off when doing archs?

It would disturb me,if I had to lay an arch,since I would have molding premade already.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Another thing,thought you would protrude the arch a little over top of window :laughing:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*arches*

STUART45 If you are aware of the work of hodgson & Walker perhaps you read your fellow countryman Hodge. The book BRICKWORK FOR APPRENTICES by Malcolm Thorpe is a very well written book. However the most current edition (# 5) has removed the chapter on rubbing brick. When Thorpe revised the version first done by JC Hodge he stated the diamond wet saw replaced the need for rubbers. I do not agree with him on that. From what i have read the only brick plant in U.K. still producing rubbers is Bulmer brick in Sudbury Suffolk. Is that correct STUART 45? Bye the way readers the isbn# for the above book is 9780750667524 for those interested.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

TheItalian204 said:


> Hey Stu,do you ever take those string lines off when doing archs?QUOTE]
> Only when it's finished. It's handy to make sure the bricks are lined up properly. Sometimes the arch centre could have been made slightly out by the chippies.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

stuart45 said:


> TheItalian204 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Stu,do you ever take those string lines off when doing archs?QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Chippy is a carpenter here.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

fjn said:


> STUART45 If you are aware of the work of hodgson & Walker perhaps you read your fellow countryman Hodge. The book BRICKWORK FOR APPRENTICES by Malcolm Thorpe is a very well written book. However the most current edition (# 5) has removed the chapter on rubbing brick.
> Yes, and books by WG Nash. Gauged brickwork has been dropped from the sylabus.
> 
> When Thorpe revised the version first done by JC Hodge he stated the diamond wet saw replaced the need for rubbers. I do not agree with him on that. From what i have read the only brick plant in U.K. still producing rubbers is Bulmer brick in Sudbury Suffolk. Is that correct STUART 45?
> ...


Don't like diamond blades for this work either.


----------

